# Herping in Spain (Many Photos) Part 2



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Throughout the week Under many of the larger items that I turned over looking for snakes I found many of these fairly large black beetles. I'm assuming that these were some type of dung beetle?












There were also many different types of moths and butterflies. One was as large as my fist but never landed to give me a shot. This was the only good shot I did capture of a fairly small and plain looking moth or butterfly:





By the end of my holiday I had pretty much given up on any chance of finding any snakes to photograph and I'd made the mistake of now leaving my snake hook back at the hotel. I discovered a great spot to find the Moorish Geckos though. There is a large 8-10ft wall covered in graffiti that surrounds the water park in Torremolinos. On every visit to this wall I spotted at least 10 adult geckos. Some were basking openly on the walls but most were concealed within cracks and gaps in the wall. During the day time these geckos are far more nervous and usually disappeared as soon as I approached them with my camera. Here's a shot of a large and darkly coloured example that was in the typical hiding place within this wall. This one shows why the Moorish Gecko is commonly referred to as the Crocodile Gecko too:












It was whilst attempting to photograph one of these geckos that I finally found what I was after. As I approached a gecko basking on the wall it quickly fled upwards. I stood at the base of this 8-10ft wall watching as the gecko ran straight up above me. It approached the top of the wall and I was shocked as a long thin snake sprang from the top of the wall and struck for the gecko! The gecko was lucky and managed to dodge the snake's strike and quickly scurried away. The snake was just as shocked to see me standing beneath it and it hung there for a few seconds carefully watching me. It then retreated and slid slowly back to the top of the wall where it sat watching me knowing that it was safely out of my reach. I did grab a couple of quick poor quality shots before if slid back over the other side of the wall. At this stage I wasn't sure what type of snake it was that I had just seen. It was probably about 2.5ft long with a cream/yellow underside and a dark upperside to its body.

























I then stood motionless looking up hoping that the snake would return for a few minutes until I was shocked even further. There was a 1.5 inch gap in the wall and hidden in this gap right in front of my face another similar snake was staring right at me. I now had a very good look at the snake and I fairly sure that they were Western Whip Snakes. This one had a more orange underside and was slightly larger than the first. I reached into the wall but the snake was just out of reach. It made no attempt to flee and seemed to know that it was safe. I was horrified once I realised that I didn't have my snake hook on my. If I had then this reptile would have been such an easy capture for a photograph. As it was I was helpless to do anything as I raced to get my camera set-up before the snake slithered off. By the time my camera was ready it was too late. The snake had disappeared following its companion to the safety of the other side of the wall. I was very frustrated but at the same time grateful that On the last day of my holiday I had finally found what I'd spent the week looking for.

If anyone can help with the identification of any of the subjects in my photos then it would be very much appreciated. I'd also like to say a large "Thank you" to Thrasops (Francis) for all his helpful advice about herping in Spain prior to my holiday.

Thanks for reading! Best regards,
Jason



.


----------

